# Clown question



## AYE RUSS (Oct 18, 2009)

So i picked up 2 little clown the other day, and my question is when do they start picking an actual spot of my tank they can call home? the past few days theyve just been free swimming but usually just stay at one side of the tank and never really come close to my rocks or plants. I have a 40 gl tall with about 30lb of live rock.


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if they really "choose a spot". I could be wrong, but I would think that unless they have an anemone, they'll probably go where the please. With that being said, mine cruises where ever but I can usually find him swimming off to corner. So I'm not sure.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

My Ocellaris Clown took over 1 year before it hosted to a Toadstool Leather.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

clowns are "clowns" and will host ANYTHING in a tank from live rock to an algae scraper. ive even seen a picture of a clown that hosted a clam and the clam shut on him. this means even with an anemone dont be so sure they will host it. infact it will all depend on where they feel safe and comfort.

let them explore their new enviroment.


----------

